# Froschlaich ???



## hoboo34 (30. Juni 2010)

Als ich gestern meine "vermeintlichen __ Wasserlinsen" isoliert habe  habe ich dann im Zuge der Filterreinigung noch einen "schleimigen Klumpen" im Filter schwimmend entdeckt.
Was ist das ? Froschlaich ?
Wenn ja: Kann daraus noch Leben entstehen ?
Sorry, das Bild ist nicht das beste.

 ​


----------



## Sigridkira (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Froschlaich ???*

Hallo Frank,
zum Froschlaich kann ich leider nichts sagen, bei uns haben bis jetzt nur __ Kröten abgelaicht.
Aber kann es sein, daß das keine __ Wasserlinsen sind, sondern Schwimmfarn? Ich habe die gleichen. Soweit ich weiß, ist dieser auch nicht winterfest, man sollte ihn im Haus überwintern, auf nasser Erde.
Liebe Grüße
Sigrid


----------



## hoboo34 (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Froschlaich ???*



> "vermeintlichen __ Wasserlinsen"



Deshalb hab ich es wie oben geschrieben. Ich Dussel war in einem anderen Thread überzeugt Besitzer von Wasserlinsen zu sein, bis mich die Gemeinde hier zum Besitzer von Wasserfarn erklärt hat 
Du hast also vollkommen recht.


----------



## Buffo Buffo (30. Juni 2010)

*AW: Froschlaich ???*

Hallo Frank,
wenn der Laich nicht zu gammeln anfängt, lass ihn doch drin und guck was raus kommt


----------



## Garfield (14. März 2011)

*AW: Froschlaich ???*

Hallo,

um nicht einen neuen Thread aufzumachen zum selben Thema, krame ich den hier mal wieder raus.

Ich habe letzte Woche Laich bei mir im Teich gefunden.
Nun habe ich regelmässig Wasserfrösche im Teich, nach meinen Infos laichen die aber erst sehr viel später.  Auch Erdkröten sehe ich immer wieder ( im Herbst ) ums Haus rum , sogar im Keller.
Komisch finde ich , dass ich dies Jahr noch keinen Frosch gehört , geschweige denn  gesehen habe, dennoch aber Laich da ist.

Also, kann man an Hand des Laiches erkennen , wer da gelaicht hat ?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (14. März 2011)

*AW: Froschlaich ???*

Hi Jeannot,

da waren wohl Grasfrösche am laichen (die laichen manchmal schon, kaum das das Eis auftaut). Die quacken ja auch nicht die Hausbesitzer wach sondern "knurren" nur ganz leise und nach der Eiablage haut der __ Grasfrosch ruck-zuck wieder aus dem Teich ab

MfG Frank


----------



## Teicher (14. März 2011)

*AW: Froschlaich ???*

Hallo ihr glücklichen, was, ihr habt alle schon Froschleich im Teich?  Es kann doch nicht wahr sein!   
Bei mir hier in Bayrische Siberien ist mein Teich NOCH zugefroren!!  Ich bin soooo untröstlich.
  Jetzt, ohne spass, es ist wirklich zum kotzen.  Voriges Jhr zu diesen Zeit hab ich schon die Pumpe an machen können.  Aber heuer?  so wie's aussieht kann ich erst handieren in Juni!  Na ja, do kamma nix machen. Leider.  Ich trau nicht 'ne loch rein zu hauen bez. des oller Eis zu zerhauen, da gehen mir die Fische (falls noch vorhanden) kaput.  Wie ma's macht ist verkehrt.
Bis irgend wann,
Jimmy


----------



## Hüslischnägg (14. März 2011)

*AW: Froschlaich ???*

Hallo Jimmy 
 Das überrascht mich schon, dass ihr immer noch Eisdecken habt. Ist denn dein Teich im Schatten im Frühjahr? Allerdings war mein Teich dieses Jahr auch länger gefroren als sonst.

Mein Teich ist zwar nicht so gross wie deiner  . Trotzdem, kann man probieren. Ich habe auch schon nachgeholfen mit Auftauen, wenn die Schicht nicht mehr allzu dick ist. Da man ja keinesfalls ein Loch bohren oder schlagen soll, habe ich mit meiner grössten Pfanne, gefüllt mit kochendem Wasser, ein Loch geschmolzen. Ich musste allerdings 2-3 Mal nachschütten. Die Pfanne habe ich vom Ufer aus mit Schnüren gesichert. Ich mache das am Frühling auch deswegen, weil ich einen kleinen Wasserwechsel zum Start gut finde.

Herzliche Grüsse   
Jacqueline :hai


----------



## derschwarzepeter (14. März 2011)

*AW: Froschlaich ???*



hoboo34 schrieb:


> Als ich gestern meine "vermeintlichen __ Wasserlinsen" isoliert habe  habe ich dann im Zuge der Filterreinigung noch einen "schleimigen Klumpen" im Filter schwimmend entdeckt.
> Was ist das ? Froschlaich ?
> Wenn ja: Kann daraus noch Leben entstehen ?


Das sind keine Wasserlinsen, sondern ein Schwimmfarn der Gattung _Salvinia_
(höchstwahrscheinlich _S. natans_)

... und ja, 
das ist Froschlaich,
aber Leben kann daraus keines mehr entstehen:
Das IST schon Leben!

Im Filter ist der aber arm dran:
Die frisch geschlüpften Kaulquapperl werden da drin vergammeln und verfaulen.
Andererseits würden die wahrscheinlich auch aus dem Teich angesaugt werden;
genau das ist der Grund, warum ich KEINEN Filter im Teich betreibe.


----------



## VolkerN (14. März 2011)

*AW: Froschlaich ???*

Bei uns ists ja schon einige Tage relativ "warm" (...tagsueber um/ueber 10 Grad). Heute hab ich auch das erste Mal wieder Froschlaich entdeckt 

...und vermutlich auch die "Verursacher" dazu (...auch Grasfroesche).


----------



## Joerg (14. März 2011)

*AW: Froschlaich ???*

Gestern hab ich einen Koi aus dem Teich holen müssen,
da sich mein Teichfroschmännchen wohl etwas vertan hat. 
Der hatte sich vor 2 Wochen zwar schon an seinem Weibchen festgeklammert aber sich dann doch wohl für den grünen Wasabi Koi entschieden.
Beide mussten aus dem Teich geholt werden, da eine Trennung nicht möglich war.

Der Koi erholt sich hoffentlich in wärmerem Wasser langsam von seinen tiefen Wunden.
Die ersten Bilder im Teich und dann kann man gut sehen, wie fest er sich festgeklammert hat. 
Beide sind durch den Teich geschwommen, wodurch die hintere Verletzung des Koi entstanden ist.

Grüße
Jörg


----------



## Goldi2009 (15. März 2011)

*AW: Froschlaich ???*

Hallo Jörg,

so was habe ich ja noch nie gesehen.  Was es alles gibt....


----------



## derschwarzepeter (15. März 2011)

*AW: Froschlaich ???*

Wieso ist denn der Frosch nicht ersoffen?


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (15. März 2011)

*AW: Froschlaich ???*

Hi Anne,

so was kommt recht häufig vor. Alles was sich bewegt, die passende Größe hat und keinen Befreiungsruf (andere Männchen) von sich gibt löst bei den geilen Frosch/Krötenmännchen den Klammerreflex aus

MfG Frank


----------



## Garfield (15. März 2011)

*AW: Froschlaich ???*

Hi,



> da sich mein Teichfroschmännchen wohl etwas vertan hat


Ist das wirklich ein __ Teichfrosch ?
Meine sind eigentlich immer viel grüner.


----------



## klaus e (20. März 2011)

*AW: Froschlaich ???*

Auch bei uns tut sich allerhand. Gesehen oder gehört haben wir die "Verursacher" zwar nicht, aber ihre "Hinterlassenschaft" ist um so deutlicher.
Es ist das erste Mal, das __ Frösche sich in den Tisch schleichen. All die Jahre vorher waren es __ Kröten, die sich pudelwohl gefühlt haben.


----------



## Yellowblink (20. März 2011)

*AW: Froschlaich ???*

Ich habe Ähnliches in meinem Teich gefunden. Bin mir aber nicht sicher was es ist. Könnte mir dabei jemand helfen? Habe es erstmal aus meinem Schwimmteich geholt und in einen anderen Teich gelassen.


----------



## Knoblauchkröte (20. März 2011)

*AW: Froschlaich ???*

Hi Yellow,

das war mal eine Froschdame:beten. Den Laich bilden sie schon im Herbst/Winter. Wenn sie dann den Winter über im Wasser eingehen und im Frühling anfange zu verwesen  platzen sie ja auch auf und dann liegt der aufquellende noch nicht ganz entwickelte Laichglibber noch ne ganze Weile im Teich rum. Da sieht man auch ein paar Reste von Froschskelett an der Gallerte (durch so was ist auch ganz vorne bei Frank dieser unregelmäßige Laichklumpen in den Filter gekommen)

MfG Frank


----------



## Yellowblink (20. März 2011)

*AW: Froschlaich ???*

vielen dank für die schnelle antwort.


----------



## Koi-Uwe (20. März 2011)

*AW: Froschlaich ???*



derschwarzepeter schrieb:


> Wieso ist denn der Frosch nicht ersoffen?



Die Frage hatte ich mir auch schon oft gestellt. Bis ich bei einem Besuch von Bekannten mit einem Koiteich gesehen habe, dass ein Frosch es immer irgendwie schafft den Koi nach oben zu lotsen. Das ging den ganzen Nachmittag bis zum frühen Abend so, erst dann hatte der Frosch wohl doch die __ Nase voll von dem dauernden auf und ab und hat sich auf den nächsten Koi gesetzt 
Der Koi war aber 70+, nicht wie bei Jörg fast genauso wie der Frosch


----------

